# Furikake Spaghetti



## roadfix (Aug 21, 2008)

When I need a quick meal or to carbo load and don't feel like cooking up some sauce I sprinkle some furikake over spaghetti and eat.  Most all furikakes contain seaweed and my favorite is the wasabi furikake.
Furikakes are available at Asian markets and are traditionally sprinkled over plain white rice and eaten.
Try it.


----------

